# A tale of four fluffs - Gustave, Mieka, Obi and Owen



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Presenting a tale of four fluffs. Starring - 

Dashing Obi









Handsome Owen









Beautiful Mieka









And, crazytown Gustave









There was much play









































A lot of modelling

























































Some jokes and secrets were shared









Which led to four exhausted, but happy fluffs


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for having us over! We had a blast! I love ALL the pics especially the ones with their coordinating hoodies . I know Obi always enjoys hanging with his best bromance, Gustave. I still can't get over how adorable and sweet Mieka is-- she is even cuter in person with her darling haircut! Thanks for posting the pics... More fun times to continue :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Ohhhh wow too cute all 4 of your fluffs are absolutely beautiful!! Mieka looks like she is settling in just perfectly and I still adore her name she suits it so well! 

I LOVE the coordinating hoodies think im going to pick the pink one up for Maizy when im in LA!! You must stop posting pictures like this its giving me puppy fever so bad!!!:w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

What fun n adorable photos :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Isn't it fun having four playful, tired puppies! Love it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What happy pictures to wake up to!! All four are so beautiful!! I could look at their pictures all day!! Obi cracks me up!!! I know he has such thick hair, but it looks like he sticks his chest out"Look at me!" I love the pic where the two little ones are looking at Obi as he poses for the camera. And Gustave is as handsome as ever!! Thanks for starting my day off right!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Love, love, love!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Love the pictures...thank you so much for sharing!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks like they had so much fun. Such beautiful babies....


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing with us..love all the pics..amazing!:wub: All of them are just adorably precious..especially love the play pics..made me smile!:wub::wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

those are great!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Great pictures Aastha. Looks like everyone had a good time.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful pics, I love that you both have a matching pair...and of course Obi's chest hair. Reminds me of Tom Selleck when he was on Magnum PI!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Love this! You can tell just how much fun they all had!! And they are adorable. Must have been chilly there that day since they were all in their coordinating hoodies. :thumbsup: I sure hope there will be sequel released soon. rayer:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That first picture of Obi cracks me up. He looks like he is singing, "I'm too sexy for this hoodie..." You captured a great look on his face.

And the playing pictures!!! Awesome. Looks like y'all had a great time. It must have been crazy fun.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

sigh, all that cute is too much!
I love their hoodies!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Very cute thank you for sharing these little cuties with us


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What a great way to start my day. The pics are great and it looks like that had such fun. They are all beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely pictures, looks like a fun time was had by all. So great they get on so well. Such cuties too :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Now that was cuteness OVERLOAD! I love all of the pics....four cutest fluffs EVER!!! Obi is killing me with all his manly chest hair! LOL. Kisses to them all!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty:artytime:arty: PAR-TAY time. Too cute for words.:wub::wub::wub: :wub: They're all so gorgeous and happy. What a great time. I particularly love the one that looks to me like they're in a Conga line! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Wow, if it wasn't for SM, you two wouldn't have known each other and had these fun times. :chili::chili: Keep em coming!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

OMG!!! Those were the cutest pictures. I loved them all but I really liked the one where I think it's Gustave telling his little sister Meika a secret and she is laughing. All of them brought a smile to my face. If you are ever in the St. Louis area we need to have a play date. I love pictures!!! Keep them coming. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMD that was a fun adventure. They are so darned cute. I love every picture.:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like Mieka is fitting right in! Thanks for the puppy love : )


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love the pictures! Puppy heaven!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my~~~~~ they are out of his world! Cuteness overload!! I just looooooove seeing pictures your fluffs!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Loving all the pictures. I think Owen was asking Mieka out on a date. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Way too cute! Love the coordinating hoodies!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Aastha -- what a fun play date!!!! Love all the pictures. They're beyond PRICELESS!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Whoa, do you they all look alike!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are amazing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033:What a fun day!!!!!!! I feel like I was there with you guys!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunning! I love the one that looks like a conga line. Lol
Xoxoxo


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Sooooooooo freakin adorable!!! All of them are gorgeous! :wub: And it sure looks like they had a blast. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your great comments! They had so much fun playing. G&M slept in till 9.30 the next morning. We are so lucky to have Marisa, Obi & Owen live so close to us. Love these guys.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the pictures and playing fluffs. I can't think of anything more fun than watching Maltese play time.


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

This was an absolute treat, thank u so much for sharing. SO precious, each one of them. They are DARLING !!!!!!! Loved the story line, lol.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Those pictures were just the cutest, i love the first pic of Obi, it looks like he's wearing a fur collar with his hoodie and the pic of the pups looking like they're in a Conga line...just too cute! What is it with the Bellarata pups and the massive chest hair...they sure don't have to eat their veggies to grow hair on their chest like my mom used to tell my sons! :HistericalSmiley: I could look at their pictures all day! :wub:


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Great pictures...beautiful abies. So glad they got to have a play date...and nice for the mommies, too!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness! So many adorable little fluffs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maltshakes (Sep 19, 2012)

OMG THIS IS TOO MUCH CUTENESS RIGHT NOW!!!!! Sneakers missed out on the fun. Those sweatshirts are too much, I can't!! SOOO ADORABLES!!! we miss you guys  + we might be coming to the west coast for another visit soon!! xoxoxo


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Maltshakes said:


> OMG THIS IS TOO MUCH CUTENESS RIGHT NOW!!!!! Sneakers missed out on the fun. Those sweatshirts are too much, I can't!! SOOO ADORABLES!!! we miss you guys  + we might be coming to the west coast for another visit soon!! xoxoxo



Let us know if you come to visit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Very pretty photos and so much fun to look at!

Seems like everybody had a blast! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

These pictures just made my day!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

All adorable!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are so beautiful. I love the fact each is in a diffetent color.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Wonder how you handled sooo much love, fun and joy at the same time. Just tooo much cuteness:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Maltese heaven....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww so cute and dressed to thrill!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh you made my day, I smiled and giggled through the pictures, it must have been so fun being there. Love the picture of the three standing on two legs, looks like they are dancing:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

That was just so adorable....I love the pic of them telling secrets...Cldnt help but to laugh at that...thx for sharing!artytime:arty::sHa_banana:


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

My god! Aren't they adorable and look like they are having so much fun! Kaotang needs malt buddies too!

Obi's coat is gorgeous! He is so fluffy it looks like he's growing another malt right out of his chest!

Cheers!
Dawn


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks like lots of fun was had!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

When I see this, I want more maltese dogs! I got one after 16 years of tapking parents into it and now I want another one xD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So much fun. Love the pictures! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh how cute!!! Where did you get those zip up hoodies? I love them! Bailey loves my zip up and always drags it around the house by the string! Lol would love to get her one!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Jamiemarie said:


> Oh how cute!!! Where did you get those zip up hoodies? I love them! Bailey loves my zip up and always drags it around the house by the string! Lol would love to get her one!


They are all American Apparel. You can buy them online or in-store. 

Thank you everyone for your kind words. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

